# Carrera GT, 996 GT3, Mini Cooper S, 996 GT2, 997 GT3



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Bit of a busy week and only just got home so thought i'd do a post with the whole of this weeks work.

So first up was a top up on the Carrera GT. Unlike many supercars this does get alot of use so had fly's splattered over the front and other road muck and grime.

Prewash, Shampoo, Dry, Waxed with Premium Wax (47% Carnauba Content)

  



   

Then onto the 996 GT3. I had de-swirled this a few weeks back but the owner had then decided that the orange peel on the wings was too bad so asked for me to correct this. After the wash the area was wet sanded and then polished back with the following combo

AG 03B compound > IP 3.01 > 106FF

Photos during the process

   

Then re-cleansed and waxed and then the whole car was waxed again with the premium wax.

   










Then midweek was this 07 plate Cooper S. Have done a couple of cars for this customer so far and he wanted the same treatment for his new Mini.

Pre Wash, Shampoo, Clay (its been a few weeks since he picked it up and it did have quite a bit of dirt on it), AG Radiant Wax, Collinite 915. Then as i finished a little early and had to wait for his wife to come home to collect the keys i decided to add a layer of dodo juice green which went on easily and added a touch of gloss i feel.

    










Then down to london for this lovely 996 GT2. 53 plate with 6k on the clock. Had minor swirling on most panels which i was booked to remove.

Pre wash, shampoo, clay, deswirl with 106ff, Pre wax cleanse, Premium wax

Before
 

After
    
























 

Then end of the week and this monster. Just back from a trip to the nurburg ring which included 207mph on the autobarn, 8 laps of the ring, and a day on a drifting track. 207mph + flies = one hell of a mess to clear up!

Car was covered in flys, tar, rubber, and general dirt.

Pre washed twice, shampoo, lots of time with tar and glue remover and AG PM3 removing the flys, tar and rubber, Clay, Pre wax cleanse, Premium wax.


















































































































    


















































































Got taken out for a spin and WOW... i need this in my life!! never been thrown into my seat as much.. and the noise!!

Anyway... thats for looking. Lots more to come next week 

Nathan

__________________

Previous work...

Porsche 911 993
1972 BMW CSL
My S3 and a BMW 535d
My last year in detailing


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Love the before and after on the white GT3.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow what a week.

Some cracking motors there mate, which you have made look totally stunning. The white Porche GT3:doublesho :doublesho How many bug splats and the paint looked a little flat. The afters the car looks a whole different colour really striking:doublesho .

The Mini looks soooo wet with the Dodo on 

Nice camera work too, some spot on pics, especially like the silver/grey GT2 in the multistory car park:thumb: 

Well done fella:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Amazing work there Nathan on some cracking cars! Lovely finishes, and supberb work on the road bug kill on the front of the white GT3.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, nice week you had there :thumb: 
Not a lot of rubber left on the tyres of that GT3 by the looks of it


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow. That all looks  

I know the Carrera GT is the Top Porsche, but the GT2 and GT3 look fabber (if that is a word)


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

the gt3 was wearing michelin pilot sport cup tyres. there are cut slicks so dont have much tread on them to start with.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Great lot of cars and some fabulous work. 
Might sound strange but I actually quite like the white GT3 looking dirty, looks properly used although 207 mph is a bit ambitious.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Cracking job,all the cars came out fantastic


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Daffy said:


> Great lot of cars and some fabulous work.
> Might sound strange but I actually quite like the white GT3 looking dirty, looks properly used although 207 mph is a bit ambitious.


was 207 indicated but probably nearer 200 in reality

owner admitted to using a whole tank of fuel in just under 45 mins!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

stunning motors,your photography is just magnificent,it really does your work justice !!! i also like the bug splat pics,what kind of time span to de-swirl the porkers ? nathan


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely cars, if i win the lottery tonight, more than 100k, then im off shopping for a gt3 tomorrow!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> stunning motors,your photography is just magnificent,it really does your work justice !!! i also like the bug splat pics,what kind of time span to de-swirl the porkers ? nathan


thankyou for your comments. I enjoy photography almost as much as i enjoy detailing.

The GT2 was the only car this week to be deswirled and the swirls were actually quite minor and hence easy to correct. 106ff got most of them out first time witha couple of areas needed a second pass. deswirl on the gt2 only took 2-3 hours. Normally im looking at a good 4-5 to deswirl a 911


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic work and great cars.:thumb: 

Love the white GT3. How come the towing eye was on it. Did he have an off at the ring?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffy said:


> Might sound strange but I actually quite like the white GT3 looking dirty, looks properly used


Agreed

Nice jobs Nathan.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Fantastic work and great cars.:thumb:
> 
> Love the white GT3. How come the towing eye was on it. Did he have an off at the ring?


No. the towing eye has to be fitted for any track day so they can recover your quickly if needed. He just haddnt bothered taking it off for the trip home.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Lovely work! Can I ask how come you've masked out part of the house but left the plates visible on the GT3?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Wow what a week.
> 
> Nice camera work too, some spot on pics, especially like the silver/grey GT2 in the multistory car park:thumb:
> 
> Well done fella:thumb:


Thanks... was actually an underground carpark in docklands next to canary wharf. Typical that it was a boiling hot day outside and i was stuck indoors! temp guage in the gt2 showed 28 degrees at one point. felt like detailing in an oven!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Lovely work! Can I ask how come you've masked out part of the house but left the plates visible on the GT3?


damn.. my mouse must have slipped :wall:

just kidding.. the owner was happy the plates be shown but wanted the fronts of the houses blanking in some shots.

Incidentally i have followed the owners car history for some 6 years now and chatted to him over the years online.

http://www.blowdog.com/index.php?page_id=90


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome as usual Nathan, love your work!
BTW what did you use as a pre-cleanse on the silver cars? PM if you prefer


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some great cars there Nathan, loving the bug clean up - bet they were well baked on!!!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

uberbmw said:


> Awesome as usual Nathan, love your work!
> BTW what did you use as a pre-cleanse on the silver cars? PM if you prefer


Zymol HD Cleanse

"The Trade Marks Act 1994 states that the use of the word may be acceptable where it is necessary to describe the type of service being offered"


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

some gorgeous cars and some lovely work as well


----------



## cupra-matt (Oct 2, 2006)

loving the gt3, look so mean in white.

Nice to see a car being used as the engineers intended.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work on all of those cars, and very nice motors they all are. 

Good correction work on the GT2 with 106FF, what rotary do you use and what speed do you take it up to?

I hope you have a lot more weeks working on tasty motors - just remember to share the pics :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

With all this good work Nathan i would have thought you could afford a company uniform by now :lol: 

Love the GT3 white is definately the new black :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

speechless, no i really am, awesome work again at such high standard too. Well Done


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Always a pleasure to read your write-ups and look at the wonderful photos. Absolutely cracking work :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah good old Mr K's car. How is Cem these days. Lost track of him and his cars since his Scooby, Evo, Sklyine days


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice work on some very nice cars!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I gotta echo everybody's comments Nath, ive followed your work in your posts over the past few months and my you've become a top detailer!! Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

wow mate you have been busy, i absolutely love that GT3, rather have that than the carrera GT anyday :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking work especially on the white GT3


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome bud. God I'm loving white cars at the moment:doublesho


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

:doublesho :doublesho very very nice work:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

count the flys, great work mate


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work on all cars.

Although the GT3 did look good it was dirty i think that we can all agree that it looks stunning after you worked your magic!


----------



## Alex (Mar 18, 2007)

You shoulda come round to me when you did the GT3 as Northways is like 3 roads from me. I live Holders Hill in Hendon. That Northways is just as you come off jct 2 of the M1. First set of lights after Northways and thats where i live 


GT3 came out awsomely!!!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

oh if only i had known....  

we covered many miles at high speed before we found that place (more by accident really) 

cant get over how fast this thing was!!


----------



## Alex (Mar 18, 2007)

there were some good photo places inside copthall sports ground there right behind northways. HUGE carparks with grassy area;s


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

we wanted somewhere slightly more industrial looking.

have i said how stunning this car was!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's some work there! All looking amazing! Greats shots too.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazing mate. Cant get over the how good the gt3 came up at the end. I doubt it was doing 207 though. The carrera gt can only do 205.


----------



## ResB (Feb 16, 2007)

Gotta get me a White GT3 next. Gotta convince the wife the rear seats are not needed. 



paddy328 said:


> I doubt it was doing 207 though.


Mines only supposed to do 182 but had 186 on the clock and it's still accelerating. The GT3 is supposed to do 193mph (actual) I think and with say a 5 to 10% speedo error there is no reason why it didn't read 207.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Some stunning details and pictures there matey, they do you proud. But that GT3....urrrgghhh...droool...I must have one! :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome details! Enjoyed reading them too :thumb:


----------



## CEO Detailer (Mar 27, 2007)

WOW! brilliant work there!

Tim Chandlers GT2 is amazing


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah its lovely. just come back from parr motorsport with more power aswell


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Some lovely motors there, top work


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 3, 2007)

so impressive, id have done all that for free to work on them cars (thats if I could do it that good)


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yet another busy week with some lovely shots.

Nice to see these cars getting used as they were designed to be :thumb:


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work mate, that gt3 is lovely


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

i love your work man!


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Stunning work, love the GT3

White is the new black

John :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent work there m8 on some very nice cars.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks for all the replies and comments... the white gt3 seems to have eclipsed the other details which in themselves i was still quite proud of.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Fantastic work mate .Absolutely spot on


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

What a amzing selection of cars, great finish on all the cars.


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

All I can say is 'Wow'. What a selection of cars to detail in a week!

Is it only me who gets confused by the different models of Porsche? Hehe. I understand there are Boxter's, Cayman's, Carreras. But then there is a Carerra S, Carrera 4S, 911, 996 GT3, 997, GT, GT2.................. the list goes on! However I have no idea the key differences? :lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent work Nathan, good to see there's plenty to keep you busy! :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

haha its simple.

the 911 is technically the ond pre 70's car... but they kept the 911 name throughout the years even though the different models were actually tittled differently

The 964 was the early 90s shape...
then the 993 was the followup in the mid 90s. This was the last of the air cooled porsches.
then the 996 which saw many updates as it was so poorly received
and lastly the 997 which is the current shape.

rumor has it that the 998 will be here in a couple of years but will be mid engined and 8 cyliners and that possibly the cayman will be ditched with the 998 taking alot of its engineering from the cayman.

Then we get down to the models

Carrera 2 is the standard rear wheel drive
Carrera 4 is the 4wd
Carrera 2/4 S is the wide body (and in later models faster) version
Turbo... does what it says on the tin
GT3 is the striped out non turbo race car
GT2 is the twin turbo mega fast grand tourer
GT1 is very very rare one off leman type race spec car
RS is reserved for the most track focused versions available.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

fantastico ..love the turnaround on the last one.:thumb:


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> haha its simple.
> 
> the 911 is technically the ond pre 70's car... but they kept the 911 name throughout the years even though the different models were actually tittled differently
> 
> ...


Thanks Jedi  You have no idea howlong I have wondered how the Porsche models differed. I "think" i get it now :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Who says you can't make white look dripping wet then?! Awesome work.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2007)

I love your work mate.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> haha its simple.
> 
> the 911 is technically the ond pre 70's car... but they kept the 911 name throughout the years even though the different models were actually tittled differently
> 
> ...


and RSR's are the last bit of special (with or with out stupid stickers)

Might be worth covering Ruf cars as well i only know of the the 9FF (and OMG that is just very silly)


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

wow all cars are outstanding!! brilliant work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

YEEE HAAAAAA how fast was the guy going in the 997 to splatter flys like that!! and the dirt over the back arch.. that man has my respect to splash all that cash on a car then rag the ass of it!!!!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

nice work nathan. that gt3 looks pukka


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

GT3


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

stunning cars and detailing that white one ,he must have done the gumball rally in that


----------

